# Riding a horse that has not been ridden in awhile



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Jenny, over the past year and for some reason, I've ended up with a few horses that had been previously trained but unridden for up to 3 years.

What you have started doing is exactly the way I started with them. I did that for about a week with one and it took a little longer with another before she was comfortable. 

After a week, I reintroduced the saddle and continued my hand walk for a few days. I walked them all over the farm as I did some regular work - a lot like a dog on a leash. Then came lunging with tack including a bridle over the halter. Next I had a friend hold them and I mounted. At first I just put weight in the stirrups without mounting, then I mounted and got off several times each time increasing the amount of time I sat in the saddle. Finally I sat there for about a minute stroking them then applied pressure with my legs and walked off. In my case they just rode off with no problem. 

In your case, no one can predict without knowing the history of your horse but by the time you are ready to mount, you will have a good idea what to expect.

Good luck!


----------



## Jennyrose (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanx for your advice i never thought to her around with me whilst doing normal tasks but i think this is a great idea as she will be able to trust me around all sorts of tools and noises that way. Also i am going to lunge her with my friend when she is ready with the saddle and bridle on so that she gets used to being tacked up too  . Thank you very much for the advice


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I liked the idea of having them around me while I worked for just the reasons you mentioned. 

I use a rope halter and a 12' lead. I tuck a length of the lead in my belt (which makes it very easy to pull out if the horse spooks) when I have to pick something up or need two hands for anything. I'll watch them for any sign of spook and move slowly at first. By the end of the week you would think they were veteran ranch horses!

I hope that works for you as well as it did for me.


----------



## Jennyrose (Jun 9, 2008)

thanx i'll bear everything you said in mind  ill let you know how she is gettin on.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats really good advice from iridehorses. Stupid me just threw the saddle on Vida and took off. I didn't know it had been a year since she had been ridden and never taught to halt or whoa. She knows it now, but it was an interesting first few weeks :lol: 
Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## Jennyrose (Jun 9, 2008)

thanx  everyone is very friendly,

and i defo wont be chucking the saddle on lol i dont fancy a gallop on her right yet


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Jenny, some of the things I did during the first week was to work on ground manners and flexing. Since they had not been ridden in a while I wanted some flex and suppleness in their bodies and some yielding to pressure. I just wanted to refresh their memories and get used to me at the same time. In fact I do a lot of this with any new horse.

The lunging was a way of knowing if they could be slowed down when I moved them up to a canter. It wasn't just turning them in a circle but actually using two long lunge lines attached to their bits and run through the stirrups - ground driving.

I don't heal as fast as I used to when I was younger so I wanted to know what I was dealing with long before I stepped on board.


----------



## Jennyrose (Jun 9, 2008)

That is enca in my picture who i have been talkin about. As you can see she is gorgeous and i cant wait to start working with her


----------



## BackintheSaddle2 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am in your shoes. Last month I bought a Morab mare and a Paint QH horse. Neither have had any work done on them for the past couple of years and I bought both from a person that was selling them to recoup the board not paid during that time. All they knew about the horses are that they were around 10 years old, (although their teeth look slightly younger than that ) and that they people who owned them rode them over 40 km to get them to the place. 

So all I know is they were broke before but not what bits they used or how much training they have had or whether they have been used for trails or what. I feel like I bought them from an auction and am starting from ground zero.

We lucked out really. When we went to pick them up they climbed right on the trailer. I couldn't have been happier. So I know they have been trailered before and remembered it well.

I started out the first week or two with treats and frequent visits to the pasture. Fortunately they are very people friendly and are easy to be caught and lead nicely.

I then spent a few days tying them somewhere they could watch me work. Other than the mare breaking a couple lead ropes this worked out fairly well.

Then I took each and brushed them all down while tied, picked up there feet and just tested how far they would let me go with them, on the ground manners. They were awesome, didn't have any issues.

next of course was tacking them up. The mare again took a little more time, acted more scared of the blanket and saddle but my gelding took it all in stride. I put Hubby up first. he isn't a rider but I wanted to be able to lead him around and gauge the reaction of the horse having a rider up. Got hubby to put a bit of wait in the stirrups first, and then swung p when neither showed any reaction. Led him around for a very short time and then called it a day.

The next course of action was to tack them up again, after brushing, feet etc. I ran them around the corral for a bit fully tacked up to get some of the energy out of them and then I Got hubby on and let him ride without the lead. Both did well. Although the gelding did a bit better with the curb bit than the mare with the split snaffle, so will have to try her out with a curb and see how she does there. They did so well I also rode them around the corral and let the kids have a try with me leading.

The mission tomorrow will be to take them out of the corral into the smaller pastures and see how each moves while being with a rider in the bigger spaces. Can't wait.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

i agree with what's already said, i would emphasize the flexing for sure, in the offchance she takes off with you, because if an arabian gets scared out of it's mind, it's hard to stop, they tend to over react a bit more than stock horses IMO

the first few rides i would definitely do in a confined area, preferably a round pen.... just to be on the safe side


----------



## Jennyrose (Jun 9, 2008)

Ive been so excited to let you all know that i rode enca today bareback and she was fantastic! we are still waiting on a saddle but there was on old bridle which fit her and she took the bit straight away and wasnt bothered at all by it!.

we then took her up the track once we new she was ok to sit on and i rode her back back for about half an hour and she was fantastic so i am goin to carry on riding her bareback in the paddock for awhile until i get a saddle then the realwork can start  . 

i will keep you all posted and thanx for all your help. 

BackintheSaddle2 keep me posted on how your horses are doing  and good luck :!: 

xxxxJennyxxxx


----------



## Jennyrose (Jun 9, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> i agree with what's already said, i would emphasize the flexing for sure, in the offchance she takes off with you, because if an arabian gets scared out of it's mind, it's hard to stop, they tend to over react a bit more than stock horses IMO
> 
> Yeh i agree we went over a plastic bag and she took off a little but with a little reasurrence she was ok. very typical arab though she loves herself lol, always walking with her tail in the air and prances everywhere lol. Shes gorgeous


----------



## BackintheSaddle2 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got up and rode them both around for a bit yesterday. I tried my mare with the curb bit and rather than the fight it was to get her to respond with the snaffle, she responded very well with the curb. All I had to do was move my fingers in the and she would turn.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would do a lot of lunge work with her. Get some of that energy out of her and get her back in gear with the basics. Getting some side reins if you know how to use them properly is also a good way of making it easier for both yourself and her. 

As for general trust issues, spending time with her away from other horses and distractions will for sure benefit her and you.

Good Luck.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know you have lots of responses all ready, but I had to add my two cents! 

Lots of lunging, sacking out and working on the whoa. 
I would say work her as if you don't anything about her and move forward as she is ready. Start her from the ground up, like you a working a greenie, you will just more forward faster!


----------



## Jennyrose (Jun 9, 2008)

thanx my2geldings and backinthesaddle yoour horses are gorgeous and they look very calm ill try get some pictures of my riding enca to show you


----------



## Jennyrose (Jun 9, 2008)

Finally! i have the pictures of me riding enca. we dont have a saddle for her yet so i have been riding her bareback but we are looking at saddles now  

http://xxxjennyrose.piczo.com/?g=1&preview=y&cr=5

she is schooling nicley. currently i am juts working herin walk and teaching her to halt and bend correctly and its going really well ill get more pics for you when she gets a saddle


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Good job!


----------

